# Poodles peeing on their coats...



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

How many of you have a problem with this. I heard that in the male dogs, some people shave a "tunnel" through the belly hair to avoid pee on coats. Also, I think I read on this very site that some of your male dogs pee on their underarms, etc. front legs, etc. 

So, with the male dogs, will they continually get pee on their coats that you have to wipe every time they use the potty? Do female dogs get pee around the vulva area or they better for not getting pee on their coats?

What do you do about this? 

Will poodles or any dogs always smell like pee then if you don't wipe them with a wash rag every single time they pee? Won't this get tiring?

Please educate me on this. Thanks!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose goes on his front legs every now and then... it was bad for a bit but has gotten better.

We check his legs every time.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Sammie never gets anything on him...but he was neutered at 4 months and doesn't lift his leg.

All poodles get their "sanitary area" shaved. Otherwise it would be a big mess, because the hair just keeps growing.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jako said:


> Sammie never gets anything on him...but he was neutered at 4 months and doesn't lift his leg.
> 
> All poodles get their "sanitary area" shaved. Otherwise it would be a big mess, because the hair just keeps growing.



See now when Eli pee'd like a puppy he always got his front legs. Now that Eli lift's he is good to go. Never any pee on his legs. Weird how that works for some but not all. lol


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Marley gets a leg sometimes, but not everytime. Because he's a mini we can pop him in the sink and rinse the leg off.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Depends on how windy it is outside. LOL!!! Sam doesn't lift his leg unless he is with another dog. He gets pee on himself alot but sometimes its just so windy out it sprays everywhere. Gross I know, I clean him up with baby wipes sometimes or spray a little dry shampoo on him and brush it out.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

From the responses this seems like an issue with the male dogs, then. With a female squatting and not having a penis, I assume the bitches don't get pee on their legs.

Female dog owners, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I own both bitches and dogs. It depends on the dog (meaning male) and of course bitches don't pee on themselves...they squot. They do however kill your grass where they pee if you don't water it after potty breaks. I love both genders however dogs (males) are more even tempered then bitches. Just like the typical female person. Bitches get hormonal and you have to deal with heat cycles. 

There are plenty of things to consider when picking a gender. With Poodles in particular, your going to clean there rear occasionally as well. Your concern for pee on the legs from a dog as got me wondering how you would manage cleaning the rear. Are you actually considering getting a Poodle ??? I don't believe I have seen that you own a dog, right ???


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

ohhhh, your the one who want to litter box train a dog. Ok, now I know who you are. LOL Yep, and no dog yet. Answered my own ????'s hehehe


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I have had both dogs and bitches. I think that the dogs are easier to house break because they always seem to want to pee the minute they get outside. I think the easiest way to train them is to keep them from going in the house at all in the first place. Once they understand, mistakes are rare. It seems to me that the girls sometimes will have to go from crate to yard several times before you get them to empty the bladder. 

I'd much rather clean up a wet leg than a wet carpet! And yes, bitches are moodier of course ours is a collie and they're pretty sensitive. She still goes on the carpet sometimes for no apparent reason! Infuriating!


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

I shaved Cardi's area between his back legs and a little infront of his penis all the way to the skin. And I also shaved his penis so there is no hair on it. This way I don't have to wipe at all. He squats and he doesn't get urine all over his front legs either.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

If you fix them early enough, they may always squat


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Gigit said:


> If you fix them early enough, they may always squat


Fixing a dog does not make them stay a squatter. Only some stay squatters


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont' think the girls get pee on them or the boy - but I do clean the rear hee hee - can't let them on the furniture if they are not clean! lol I usually do it once a day though. all of it ! h aha


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I usually cut the pubic hair with the scissors - I am afraid to use the clippers there.


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

The only thing my toy poodles pee on is each others noses when they go to sniff the other when they pee! ICK


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Bauer does it constantly. It drives me bonkers!! The only time he misses his front legs is when he lifts a leg, which isn't often. I have to keep his hair really short and brush him often, and he does stink if he doesn't get a rinse here and there. I never thought about using baby wipes, I'm going to try that.

As for the back door, he very rarely makes a mess since his poops are firm. I do make a point of taking the mini clippers (which are actually beard trimmers I picked up for about $12 at Wal-Mart!) to keep the hair around his bum short in between clippings.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

My best friend uses baby wipes. My concern with the males is that, if they don't lift their leg, they get pee all over themselves because of their anatomy. Since I'm going to be training my dog to use an indoor litter box (as well as go outside), if he does lift his leg then that will get messy because the litter box (or pee pad)is low to the floor.

I don't see how I can win with a male dog in this situation. It seems as far as this issue, the females will be a lot cleaner.

Any more thoughts or experiences with this?

Also, my friend's chihuaha is neutered, but he still lifts his leg. When she takes him out, he has to stop and mark on several bushes/plants. So, from what I've read and experienced first hand so far, there is no guarantee that neutering will stop a dog from lifting his leg.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd say it's a pretty rare thing to see a male not lift his leg. The vast majority of males that you see are neutered and I can't remember seeing a fully grown one that didn't lift his leg.

It's good you're not considering a pomeranian. They have a tendency to pee while walking on their front paws alone! You can see this on YouTube. I have a friend who's dog does this. It's HILARIOUS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96avOGo8DZ4


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Curlydog, that is the weirdest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

marepalmer said:


> My best friend uses baby wipes. My concern with the males is that, if they don't lift their leg, they get pee all over themselves because of their anatomy. Since I'm going to be training my dog to use an indoor litter box (as well as go outside), if he does lift his leg then that will get messy because the litter box (or pee pad)is low to the floor.
> 
> I don't see how I can win with a male dog in this situation. It seems as far as this issue, the females will be a lot cleaner.
> 
> ...




Does your friend own a Poodle so you are getting some experience from her dog peeing and having concerns. That would make sense of why you are concerned as you are.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

My friend owns a chihuaha.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

one of my dogs is really bad about peeing on his legs, and stains his legs (he's white) I ordered leggings for him, they are waterproof, so I just have to wash them instead of him, and his coat wont be stained any more


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So far, we have been lucky with Billy. I have only seen him pee on his front leg twice. He is in continental cut so he is completely shaved in the entire area of the male organ and his tummy. But, if he were in a fuller cut I would definitely shave his penis and testicles to help keep him clean. I always do the sanitary shave of the rectum on all of the poodles. I have not had to wipe any butts yet._


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay, wow, so wouldn't that Pom get pee all over itself? LOL.

I've been wondering about this as well, ours is a girl but some times her girly parts look very wet. I was evening wondering if she was having some kind of health issues, but it seemed to not be constant so I was thinking she was just grooming herself prior to whenever I noticed (eew). I've wondered if she might get a bit on her legs, though, as she seems to start walking away before she's entirely done.

We've not had much house training issues, but she doesn't get the run of the house alone, either. She caught on very quickly (immediately when we brought her home at 10-11 weeks) about housetraining, though. Any recent accidents have been leaving her home alone too long. Seems 2 - 2 1/2 hours is her day limit. Nights much longer b/c she doesn't get food or water after 6 pm.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am in the process of making water proof leggings for Enzo and some of Allan's dogs I will post pictures when they are finished. I should have them done next week. 

Enzo is trying to lift his leg and gets it on his front legs daily.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

So far-all my male poodles have squatted-my toy who is now gone always copied our female Eskimo...and both my male minis are squatters (tho' one is still very young and not neutered yet). so will see what happens-I do keep baby wipes by back door as Levi was bad when he was younger with having a messy bottom...but have not had to use them much lately.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose squats most of the time still.... but occasionally he gets it ALL OVER himself... or he pees on a down hill and it runs all under his foot haha.

I`ll take peeing on his leg over him eating poop any day :quiet:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Good think I always have stack of baby wipes around here! Sounds like boys are messy!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther did this when he was transitioning from squatting to lifting his leg.
It no longer is an issue.
Sometimes he comes close in the morning...the long pee...when he gets tired of it and wants to move on to something more interesting.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

This seems to be an even bigger problem with well bred males because they are correctly "short" in the back and they tend to urinate all over their front legs.

There are a couple of fixes:

Neuter at a later age and wait for your dog to learn to lift his leg.
Keep hair on chest and belly shaved close.
Put gators on your dog's front legs when he goes out.
Have surgery to adjust the angle of the penis so urine flows down not forward.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I didn't know people used surgery to correct this. Isn't surgery kind of radical? I don't think I would go for surgery but I would use the leggins if I had to. 
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Surgery is quite radical, but some dogs continue to urinate on themselves even after they start lifting their legs. Faced with a lifetime of urine soaked Poodle coat, I think I'd opt for surgery. It is about quality of life for dog and owner.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi guys I have the problem with Vaus urinating on his front legs. He still squats when he pees so a woman at one of the shows I went to told me to do this; When shaving his penis area, leave a few long hairs about 3 or 4 on the tip, it directs the flow of urine down away from the front legs. I did this and it does work! All I have to do is just wipe his area and he is good to go. Plus he is in show puppy coat so he gets a bath once a week anyway!:curl-lip:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Surgery is quite radical, but some dogs continue to urinate on themselves even after they start lifting their legs. Faced with a lifetime of urine soaked Poodle coat, I think I'd opt for surgery. It is about quality of life for dog and owner.


I have never heard of this ! how is the surgery done ?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't know exactly, but I imagine that some of the foreskin is cut and re-sewn. There is a vet here in Denver who did the procedure on a show dog I know.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am having a problem with my Igor - he pees on his underbelly - and it's getting yellow... Will a bellyband help?? I mean if I put it closer to his front... Do you have any ideas for protecting his coat?? He is in continental trim....


----------



## Dylan (10 mo ago)

CurlyDog said:


> I'd say it's a pretty rare thing to see a male not lift his leg. The vast majority of males that you see are neutered and I can't remember seeing a fully grown one that didn't lift his leg.
> 
> It's good you're not considering a pomeranian. They have a tendency to pee while walking on their front paws alone! You can see this on YouTube. I have a friend who's dog does this. It's HILARIOUS!


Yes. I’m loosing my mind. All I talk or think about is “why doesn’t he lift his freekin leg? ( love him. He’s a doll) six month boy. Lifted his leg twice, spread out over a month between. I have next to the door, baby wipes and dog no water needed soap. Every pee. I try to soak it up first with paper towels. Then baby wipes. Then scrub in no rince dog soap. Then scrub it off with baby wipes. Clean one constantly changing. And then dry each leg with its own clean paper towel. And. I still constantly check for pee. ( there never is) it’s his front legs. Totally not his fault. But I’m loosing my mind.love love love him. Those big brown eyes, watching me do all this, with big owl “I love you mom, just watching me, with a little kiss on my nose every now and then. 😳


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw! He really does sound like a doll, @Dylan  Head on over to Member Introductions and introduce him to us.

You’ve landed in a very old discussion, so I’m going to close it to avoid confusion.


----------

